
Buffer Acquired Social Media Customer Service Tool Respondly - chimpscanfly
https://open.buffer.com/buffer-acquires-respondly/
======
johns
This is a perfect fit. Both products are really well done and incredibly
polished. I've repeatedly asked the Respondly team to build Buffer-like
scheduling into their product so I'm really excited to see them combine.

~~~
melvinmt
> I've repeatedly asked the Respondly team to build Buffer-like scheduling
> into their product

Respondly brands itself as the "The _Fastest_ Way to Tackle Twitter as a Team"
so not sure when it makes sense to schedule replies.

I'm just wondering what use case you have in mind for this. Like, when do you
not want to respond instantly to a customer?

~~~
johns
As a team, we all are tweeting all the time, not just replying. I want our
original tweets and our responses in a single place. Bigger teams may be more
specialized (support vs. marketing) but we're small and like single tools that
serve multiple needs.

------
rekoros
If your team lives in Slack, you may want to consider responding to tweets (in
real time) via [https://sameroom.io/attend](https://sameroom.io/attend)

